# FN Five Seven



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

So, I was in Bass Pro Shops the other night, gazing over the nearly empty shelves when this guy comes in and picks up a couple of boxes of FN 5.7 ammo. I was shocked, since I have never seen anyone actually buying any of this stuff. I talked to him a bit about the gun, and asked him all about it. So I started thinking about the fine experts on this board. So, does anyone here actually one an FN 57? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Seems that we had a couple people here that had them. If you check back a page or few in the FN forums you should find some info on them. From what I remember that round is really cruisin'. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one for a range trip.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Steve2112 said:


> So, I was in Bass Pro Shops the other night, gazing over the nearly empty shelves when this guy comes in and picks up a couple of boxes of FN 5.7 ammo. I was shocked, since I have never seen anyone actually buying any of this stuff. I talked to him a bit about the gun, and asked him all about it. So I started thinking about the fine experts on this board. So, does anyone here actually one an FN 57? If so, how do you like it?


Don't have one but I have shot one. I happened to be shooting next to an LE at the local indoor range and he let me squeeze off a few! It's bulky in size but surprisingly light. Couple this with a lighter-than-9mm recoil, and enough velocity to make a bulletproof vest look like a stick of butter and you've got one very unique handgun.

He told me his department issues DAO Berettas with 11 lb trigger pulls. He wasn't a big fan of the idea so he decided to get the FiveSeven. I don't know if he uses it as a duty weapon but as he was telling me the story it was easy to assume he does.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I own one, it's fun to shoot and has an awesome magazine capacity (20). It's kind of a novelty really. I shoot it from time to time, but I shoot my .45 a whole lot more as it's cheaper to shoot. I also have a PS90 (sbr'd). I shoot that a lot more than the pistol. Fun guns. I've yet to really try to push the envelope on either weapon. They're usually just for plinking. I'd really like to take a few months and see just how proficient I can get with them, but time is lacking right now.

Anyways, if you get one, keep in mind that feeding it is expensive, reloading requires more skill than any other cartridge I've done, and you'll most definately lose your hearing if you forget to put your ears on.


Zhur


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

my buddy has the PS90 as well and that thing is superlight and almost no recoil. great little thing to shoot but the price tag is kinda steep IMO.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good to know that some folks around here have actually had a chance to shoot this intriguing gun. I would like to give it a try, but I don't think I could afford one any time soon. I never realized just how steep the gun and the ammo are until I got to looking at them in Bass Pro. Ouch!


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*FiveseveN*

I have had one for a while now and run several hundred rounds through it without a single malfunction.
I have found the gun to be 
very well made despite the fact it looks like a toy
Laser accurate. I have heard of people using these at 100 yards so I would say accurate is a non issue with this gun
Comfortable in my hand even though I have small hands. I also have an FNP .45 that looks like it is huge yet the grip is very comfortable to me. Seems FN knows something about ergos
Durable, after a couple years and all the shooting the gun still looks brand new. There is slight wear on the rails but that is about it. It feels as tights as the day I bought it.
People keep talking about the cost of ammo for this gun. The most expensive I have seen it aside from a local range that requires you to buy their ammo and for some reason charges insane prices for 5.7 is $23 a box. Considering the bullets are JHP the cost is in line if not cheaper then the same style ammo for other handguns. Honestly if you are going to cry about $23 ammo that is JHP,accurate at 100 yards, punches a hole through body armor and fits 20 rounds in a handgun mag you may want to think about a cheaper hobby
Very controllable and fun to shoot. The trigger could be better but the controls work well and the gun cycles well
Expensive! but hey you gotta pay to play. The FiveseveN is no more $ then many other handguns and you get the whole "something diff and cool" effect.

Side note: I have seen in several places people comment "blah blah blah same as a 22mag blah blah"
I ASSURE YOU the 5.7 is no 22mag. I guess because it is a small bullet at similar speed people assume it has the same effect. I have yet to see a 22mag blow through kevlar.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the evaluation of this gun/round. Sadly, it is down on my list of guns to acquire, but if I were to inherit loads of money, I would own one. I like oddball guns.  I would at least like to get my hands on one to try it though.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

One of my rangin buddy swears by his Five Seven. When you see the bullet, you'd think it wouldn't do that much damage.. but when you shoot it you know it has some power. Seems to have a good amount of muzzle flash, but very low recoil. I like to think of it as a .22 _on steroids._ The accuracy is great on them, but the feel isn't as comfortable as I'd like.

With 20 in the clip and the option for 30 rounds (+10 extensions)... I'd definitely feel safe using one of thm as a nice home defense weapon.


----------

